# >:<Bubble Gum Pink>:<



## hotpink1326 (Dec 11, 2007)

_*Hey everyone!! Its been so dark in the morning that my pictures havent been turning out that good!! Thank goodness they came out okay today cause i am very pleased with my makeup!!! I got more pigment samples in the mail yesterday so i cant wait to use them all!! I am already so inlove with "pink vivid"!! It so reminds me of bubble gum, hence the title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, please let me know what you all think of todays look & take care!!! 


*THIS IS WHAT I USED*

::Face::
Maybelline expert wear blush Dusty Mauve 50 

::Eyes::
Vaseline
MAC Paint Base Light
UDPP
Mac pigment "Pink Vivid"
Mac pigment "Violet"
Mac pigment "Grape"
Mac pigment "Vanilla"
Prestige Shadow "Blanc"
Almay liquid liner black
Maybelline Great Lash "Blackest Black"
Maybelline expert eyes Velvet Black pencil line

::Lips::
NYX "Purple Rain" Liner
Clinique Honey Gloss Lipstick
Incolor Squeeze N' Shine Lip Gloss "Lollipop"


*Todays Pictures*















































Thanks for lookin'



























*_​


----------



## slvrlips (Dec 11, 2007)

very pretty 
Love the blending and color combo


----------



## Hilly (Dec 11, 2007)

Ohhhhhh bubble-icious!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Dec 11, 2007)

This is /so/ gorgeous. Wow!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oo! Love it! Your FOTD titles are always making me have cravings... cupcakes, coffee, and now gum. Haha, you look really pretty!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## socalmacfan (Dec 11, 2007)

That is just gorgeous.  Your blending skills rock!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 11, 2007)

Purty!!!  Maybe my blending skills will get there one day.  I'm working on it.  This is awesome, Carly!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, this does remind me of candy.  It's so pretty.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Dec 11, 2007)

*~*I love the colors (as always...you have the best colors!!!)...and I love your hair too!!!*~*


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 11, 2007)

You have amazing skills!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 12, 2007)

I love it!!!


----------



## Briar (Dec 12, 2007)

Oooh, you remind me of a Disney Princess!  You really look great in pinks.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 12, 2007)

I lovvvve it!!


----------



## Edie (Dec 12, 2007)

< thats all I can say.

Oh and I LOVE Pink Vivid too!


----------



## Q o B (Dec 12, 2007)

LOOVE it!! I can never get pink vivid to STAY a light pink on me..good job with that one. And the highlight just does the job PERFECTLY..!!!

another job well done!


----------



## black_crx (Dec 12, 2007)

speechless...  one of your BEST jobs!!


----------



## Jot (Dec 12, 2007)

so pink and fantastic


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 12, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Moppit (Dec 12, 2007)

Very beautiful as always!!!


----------



## entipy (Dec 12, 2007)

OOOH! I LOVE it!! That pink reminds me of bubble gum, too! It's SO pretty!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 12, 2007)

Yet another great look on you!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 12, 2007)

Woo hoo! Love pink :-D


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 12, 2007)

It looks like candy! I love it =]

And I wanna kno... I originally wanted Grape piggy but settled and got Violet... Is it worth it to still get grape???


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 12, 2007)

This looks really HOT-I love the 3D effect!!  You are so talented-I love this!!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 12, 2007)

Love the blending.


----------



## miss_dre (Dec 12, 2007)

OMG your eyeshadow is simply stunning!!!!


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 12, 2007)

Ooh, that is a really, really great pink.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you all so much!! This makeup was so much fun to wear!! I'll definitly be using this pink often, i LOVE it!!! Thanks for all your kind comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_Oooh, you remind me of a Disney Princess!  You really look great in pinks._

 





 Thats so sweet!! I *love* that comment, hehe! Thanks!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Q o B* 

 
_LOOVE it!! I can never get pink vivid to STAY a light pink on me..good job with that one. And the highlight just does the job PERFECTLY..!!!

another job well done!_

 
OMG!! You make me feel so happy!! To hear that *YOU*, like the most talented makeup artist i've ever seen, like how i did my makeup!! What a complement!! Thank you so much!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *black_crx* 

 
_speechless...  one of your BEST jobs!!_

 
Ooo, wow! Thank you!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_It looks like candy! I love it =]

And I wanna kno... I originally wanted Grape piggy but settled and got Violet... Is it worth it to still get grape???_

 
Hehe, thanx!!

About the pigments. I've had Grape a while now & just bought violet. So i've gotten more use out of grape but violet is a beautiful color too!! I actually really like how they look together! So, i would say YES to getting grape if your a purple lover like me


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 12, 2007)

You look very pretty !!


----------



## Odette (Dec 12, 2007)

Beautiful colours, you look gorgeous.


----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 13, 2007)

Pretty


----------



## Purity (Dec 13, 2007)

Your FOTD's are always so pretty


----------



## mandragora (Dec 13, 2007)

Gorgeous colors and great blending.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oooo I LOVE this!!!


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

.:Squeals:.  Purple and pink is my favorite e/s combo.  There is just something so girly about it that I love.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 13, 2007)

Makes me wanna pop bubble gum in my mouth and blow bubbles lol


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 13, 2007)

That is so pretty,almost neon-ish.I LOVE this of course.Purple is my fav!


----------



## rubysubi (Dec 13, 2007)

oooh lovely!


----------



## Daphne69 (Dec 14, 2007)

Where does the vaseline come in?  Do you use it as a primer, or before the primer, and how much do you use?  Your shadow photos are beautiful, I can't get away with so much bright color anymore, but can wear a small amount.  

Also, do you notice any creasing with the vaseline?


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Dec 14, 2007)

the color combo is so captivating! i love the effect that Pink Vivid adds. job well done, my dear.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!! I really LOVED this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Glad you did too!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daphne69* 

 
_Where does the vaseline come in?  Do you use it as a primer, or before the primer, and how much do you use?  Your shadow photos are beautiful, I can't get away with so much bright color anymore, but can wear a small amount.  

Also, do you notice any creasing with the vaseline?_

 
To answer your question i put vaseline down before i put anything else. Someone on here did it once & i tried it & now cant give it up, lol!! It brightens up shadows sooo much & i just love it!! It doesnt crease at all if applied properly, you just need the tiniest, littlest bit!! I just blend it with my other bases... some people love it & others hate it, i'd give it a shot though... cant hurt to try but seriously dont use a lot at all!!! You just want to make your lids SLIGHTLY tacky!!! Let me know how you make out if you try it


----------



## Daphne69 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Hot Pink
I have been using the vaseline, it does work well, I do as you said, just apply a very very thin layer and then the shadow on top.  So far I have only used it with hi-end shadows, nothing that has staying problems.  I like it, and also, it seems to keep my lids smoother, I guess it is the extra moisture.  I spent alot of time in the sun and in tanning salons when I was younger and STUPID and my skin is starting to show the effects of it now in loosing it's smoothness.  So the vaseline moisturizes under the shadow and my lids don't look as dry or god forbid "crepey"

As I have been trying to switch over to more natural products, I am going to try the "UN-petroleum" jelly you see for sale at Whole Foods and other health food stores.  Thanks for the great tip for using this as a base!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 16, 2008)

Stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You've got great blending skills!


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 16, 2008)

You are so good at combining colors!  I saw another one of your posts and loved it also. Very glam!!!

Oh and I find that when I fill in my brows, it makes the colors POP.  You're lucky cuz your brows are nice and manageable...mines are 2 crazy whores that need to be tamed.  I think all you need to do is fill them a little more at the beginning, touch up and you're good to go.

Keep posting...your color combos inspire!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 16, 2008)

i love that pink.. and now I want some bubble gum. rawr.


----------



## keik614 (Jan 18, 2008)

you look so pretty in purples/pinks! loved your other FOTDs too.


----------



## p3nut (Jan 18, 2008)

This is so hot!! I love the combo!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 19, 2008)

Your blending skills rock! And pink is definitely your color!


----------



## nmurray880 (Sep 6, 2014)

This is a gorgeous look.


----------



## bella rosa (Sep 19, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Aug 21, 2015)

Gorgeous!  I've been lusting after the Violet pigment for a while now, and you sealed the deal for me! lol Great work! =)


----------

